# Боль в пояснице, отдающая в ногу



## Алина1990 (24 Сен 2018)

Здраствуйте, мне 28 лет, работа подвижная. С прошлого года мучаюсь спиной. Ноет поясница ближе к крестцу, при активной подвижности на работе, боль периодически усиливается, отдаёт в пах и отмечается легкое онемение икры и ступни, которая то проходит то появляется. 

По совету врача сделала мрт поясничного отдела, фото описание и заключения прилагаю. Насторожило что мне под вопросом поставили в скобках анемию, по каким причинам такое может быть? Могут ли протрузии давать ту симптоматику, что я описала выше? 

Назначили лечение в виде диклофенака и витаминов группы B, поясницу тянуть перестало, а нога так и осталась в своём состоянии(периодически немеет). Нужно ли дополнительное лечение или какие то может физио процедуры? Буду благодарна за ответ.


----------



## La murr (24 Сен 2018)

@Алина1990, Алина, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Сен 2018)

Если судить по протоколу обследования, то никаких протрузий нет. Имеющееся выпячивание (выбухание) МПД является нормой.
Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), владеющему мышечными техниками.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Сен 2018)

@Алина1990, а рентген с функциональными пробами не делали на предмет нестабильности позвонков? Советую сделать!


----------



## Evpatiy (24 Сен 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Алина1990, А рентген с функциональными пробами не делали на предмет нестабильности позвонков? Советую сделать!


Мало где это исследование правильно выполняют рентгенологи


----------



## Алина1990 (24 Сен 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Алина1990, а рентген с функциональными пробами не делали на предмет нестабильности позвонков? Советую сделать!


 Думаю у нас такое и не делают даже, но узнаю теперь и поищу специалистов.


----------

